# Led Lighting For The Lms 3960 Mini-mill?



## cazclocker (Mar 17, 2015)

I could swear that I saw a post here by somebody saying that he installed this LED light on his LMS mini-mill: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FDMSREQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

but I can't find the original post. I bookmarked the light, though. I think he offered to explain how he mounted it, and I'd like to ask but as I mentioned I can't find the original post!
For the life of me, I can't see how it mounts onto the mill, since the machine's spindle spins. He must have glued it to the underside of the head...or something.

...Doug


----------



## bpratl (Mar 17, 2015)

Doug, I believe this is the post:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/mini-mill-owners-check-this-out.30799/#post-264415
I ending up purchasing one of the lights from Amazon and it is a great light; but I found that caused a large shadow  directly under the mill cutter which I found distracting. I than moved the LED to my drill press which is a little better but not great. I like LED side lighting better. Just my .02.


----------



## cazclocker (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks, bpratl. Yep, that's the thread. And actually, I was somewhat afraid of the problem you mentioned - the shadow. The thread shows a .pdf of a much better solution, I think...small arrays to the left, right and directly behind the spindle.
Thanks again,
...Doug


----------



## brav65 (Mar 17, 2015)

cazclocker said:


> Thanks, bpratl. Yep, that's the thread. And actually, I was somewhat afraid of the problem you mentioned - the shadow. The thread shows a .pdf of a much better solution, I think...small arrays to the left, right and directly behind the spindle.
> Thanks again,
> ...Doug




I added both a spindle light and a strip of lights along the side.  It works very well


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 27, 2015)

I added a very low profile LED spindle light, and while I thought the shadow would be an issue, it really hasn't been. I use it in conjunction with a 100w drafting lamp next to the mill.

My write up:
http://benchtopmachineshop.blogspot.com/2014/06/mill-spindle-light.html


----------

